# Problem Mounting Disks



## adripillo (May 24, 2012)

Hello, I have a problem for mounting disks while I am in user mode. A friend helped me about this and modify the PolicyKit.conf in /usr/local/etc/policykit. So now the system mounts the devices like CDs/DVDs NTFS Disks or whatever.

The problem now is that I can only see/read on them but I can not write. Any has some idea that could help please? Thanks in advance.


----------



## SirDice (May 24, 2012)

Check the permissions on the mounted filesystem.


----------



## bbzz (May 24, 2012)

You can't write to NTFS (not directly anyway).


----------



## butcher (May 28, 2012)

bbzz said:
			
		

> You can't write to NTFS (not directly anyway).



You can use the ntfs-3g fuse module. It supports writing to the NTFS.


----------

